# Fiverr session musicians, anyone experience?



## Flaneurette (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone have experience working with Fiverr session musicians? 

These days there are a huge number of musicians, ready to record a piece:

https://www.fiverr.com/categories/m...ans?source=category_tree&page=1&filter=rating

I think it would be fun to hire them.


----------



## mark.warman (Mar 25, 2017)

Out of curiosity, I clicked on a random Bassist with a headline $5 fee. Once I had added all the "extras" I would normally expect when hiring a professional session player, the fee had leapt to $78.75 (before tax) for a bassline to a single song. Suddenly not so cheap!


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 25, 2017)

I noticed that too... some are _cheaper_ than others.  Yet, even $78 is relatively cheap compared to most studio musicians. I wonder about the audio quality and where it is being recorded... if an acoustic instrument is recorded in a bedroom, then it's a no-no for me.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 25, 2017)

mark.warman said:


> Out of curiosity, I clicked on a random Bassist with a headline $5 fee. Once I had added all the "extras" I would normally expect when hiring a professional session player, the fee had leapt to $78.75 (before tax) for a bassline to a single song. Suddenly not so cheap!



I would say that's still ok (depending on the quality).

What were the extras?

But I did ask a graphic artist to design a really simple logo for me to which he replied "no, I can`t do it"


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 25, 2017)

This looks/sounds pretty interesting:

https://www.fiverr.com/nadavfreehand/record-oriental-strings-on-your-song


----------



## ghobii (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's a podcast of a guy who took one of his existing songs and re-recorded the whole thing using only Fiverr musicians. He details the whole process, and it's pretty interesting. https://beta.prx.org/stories/159910


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 25, 2017)

I've hired a drummer from there once, great experience.


----------



## mwarsell (Mar 26, 2017)

I can play the Emotional Cello for a few quid.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 26, 2017)

I currently charge 80 USD pr part for a normal song, and I think that's actually too cheap considering you don't have to pay studio rental or audio engineer fees, and get a finished edited file ready to drop into your session. I don't know how anyone who charges less can make a living wage from it, but maybe they don't.


----------



## Flaneurette (Mar 31, 2017)

ghobii said:


> Here's a podcast of a guy who took one of his existing songs and re-recorded the whole thing using only Fiverr musicians. He details the whole process, and it's pretty interesting. https://beta.prx.org/stories/159910



Very interesting! The final song sounds like a relatively good indie recording.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Mar 31, 2017)

I've used musicians from soundbetter.com with great success.


----------

